# 3/7-8-9/08 N.E. Ohio 29" storm pics



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Here is what I plowed in for 3 days


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

heres some more


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Steve O looks good.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

heres more


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks good Steve! 

I wish I had time to take photos lol


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Heres some more guys


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I know Ron you had a rough weekend with the trucks and no time for pics.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice pics Steve


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks Tom it was hard taking pics when we were so busy and it got out of hand so fast. It was snowing at a pace of 1.7" an hour here for about 4 hrs. It seemed like we plowed a foot every time we hit a place with the snow and drifting. I went into a drive and it had to have a drift 8' tall in it. It was made from the house and garage as the wind came through it and it just droped it in front of the garage go figure.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*THANKS FOR THE PICTURES STEVE....... THE LOTS LOOK GREAT GOOD JOB*:salute:


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

*Akron...*

I didn't have time to take any pics of what I plowed but before I went to bed I snapped a few of the City of Akron doing snow removal. The New Holland belongs to the University of Akron... cleaning my dorm parking lot.


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

More of the city of akron snow removal


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice pixxxxx....


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

the last pic is of a part that hasn't been cleaned


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics....with all that snow you got, the lots came out very well!payup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

steve i dont think u got as much snow as us because r side streets still have hard pack on them. and r side streets are about14feet wide. the havent pushd the back i am not even sure there going to. my dad plows for the city here words the 3rd shift or 1st shift what ever u wanna call it. the 11 to 7 and he seems real up tight so i guess hes been working to hard. more uptight then normal and usally he really bad now i just hide when hes awake


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL Kevin

Maybe steves road guys take care of the roads better :d


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

Can you post a pic of your flux capacitor? And how did you know it was going to snow that much in 2043?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Clapper&Company;540755 said:


> LOL Kevin
> 
> Maybe steves road guys take care of the roads better :d


actuallly i would find that hard to believe solon has a huge road crew. ill see if i cant my dad to take pics looking down threw there shop and show u the 80plus trucks and we have like 700 miles of road in town something like that


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Kevin we have the township and county and state plowing here all day and night that is why the roads are so clean. And Kevin, Madison township used to be the biggest in Ohio so I think we have more roads. I have lived here 38 years and there are roads I dont know. New some one would make a comment about the date on the pics changed the battery's in the camera and forgot about the date.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

f250man;540943 said:


> Kevin we have the township and county and state plowing here all day and night that is why the roads are so clean. And Kevin, Madison township used to be the biggest in Ohio so I think we have more roads. I have lived here 38 years and there are roads I dont know. New some one would make a comment about the date on the pics changed the battery's in the camera and forgot about the date.


i was trying to say that my town is only like 5 miles by 5 miles its small so we have alot of trucks for this little place


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

KGRlandscapeing;541004 said:


> i was trying to say that my town is only like 5 miles by 5 miles its small so we have alot of trucks for this little place


I'll tell ya what, I had to drive through Cuyahoga Falls a few times... for as big of a storm as it was they kept their stuff looking good... moment I got out of that city you knew it... I would get stuck at the next traffic light lol (I drive my Ford Focus to a New Holland skid steer off of Old RT. 8)


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes for the most part the city, county and state did a good job. This storm was a hard one to keep up with.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

whatever happend to you gettin that other truck you liked? The red crew cab, i see your still sportin the 250 with the meyer?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures Steve


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks. They will not move on there price and I wont take less for mine either.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah the guys up here in Lake County know how to keep up on the roads. Although they were still stacking/removing snow today all over the place


----------

